# State pension entitlement



## Fisherman (18 Aug 2014)

My wife recently retired from HSE on a small pension after a number of years of job-sharing employment. She is wondering what  her state pension entitlement will be in 10 yrs time. She hasn't signed-on since retiring from the HSE as she hasn't been available for work.
What are her best options.​


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Aug 2014)

As you have not given any idea how long she worked and paid PRSI it would be impossible to give an estimate. As there are major changes in pensions coming over the next few years it makes it more difficult.

She should firstly request a copy of her PRSI contribution record from SW.
Would she consider returning to work?


----------



## Fisherman (18 Aug 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> As you have not given any idea how long she worked and paid PRSI it would be impossible to give an estimate. As there are major changes in pensions coming over the next few years it makes it more difficult.
> 
> She should firstly request a copy of her PRSI contribution record from SW.
> Would she consider returning to work?


 
Ok thanks for that. She seemed to believe she wasn't entitled to state pension as a public  service employee.....  but you are saying it depends on the number of PRSI contributions made during working years as to how much her state pension would be....


----------



## huskerdu (18 Aug 2014)

You and your wife should read the following and see if it gives you some useful information. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...etired_people/state_pension_contributory.html


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Aug 2014)

Has she paid class A contributions at any time during her working life or perhaps she may be entitled to a portion of your pension as your qualified adult. Will you reach pension age before or after her?


----------



## Fisherman (19 Aug 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Has she paid class A contributions at any time during her working life or perhaps she may be entitled to a portion of your pension as your qualified adult. Will you reach pension age before or after her?


 
She has a record of contributions up to 2011. It shows a mixture of ORD, A, J and D types.
From '98 to 2011 she has 52D for each year. (728)
From '79 to '97 she has 415 A type, 14 J type  and 103 credits
From '75 to '78  she has 162 ORD type   and 24 PEC.
She has nothing since Jan 2012.


----------



## partnership (19 Aug 2014)

She needs to sign on for credits even if she is not seeking work.


----------



## wbbs (19 Aug 2014)

But she better say she is looking for work as to sign for credits you are 'meant' to be actively seeking work.  She would want to check with Citizens Info as she will only be able to get credits at the same stamp as such that she last paid so if her last ones were limited and no good for pension then signing for more of them might be pointless.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Aug 2014)

It looks like there some gaps between 79 and 97. If she was a homemaker caring for a child/children between 95 and the time she returned that would help her to qualify. Also if as WBBS has said if her last contribution was D rated there's no point signing for credits. 
If she gets a couple of A contributions (by getting some even temporary/par-time  work) she could then sign for credits to enhance her pension.

Hopefully she may be entitled to a half rate pension but who knows what changes are on the cards


----------

